# Anybody had a 22mm follie that didn't OV? (No trigger shot)



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm very perplexed.

At a scan on Monday (CD10) I had one dominant follicle @ 22mm.  Clinic told me to stop the Puregon which I did, and that I was likely to OV CD10 or CD11.

It's CD13 today and according to my temps I still haven't OVd.  

I haven't been given an HCG/trigger shot as my follies OVd on their own when I was on Clomid.

How can this be possible?  I must have the world's biggest follicle by now.

Has anybody experienced such a drawn-out OV?  Or could the follie have not matured?


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

KD

Thats a confusing one!

22mm sounds great and they must reach a point where they stop growing if you dont ov. I would have asumed you would have ov'd naturally if you have in the past. I never do without the jab. If there has to be a next time can you ask for the jab to make sure. Then at least you know.

Sorry, I probably have not been very helpful but I wanted you to know you are not alone

Wishing you all the best

SS


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks SS  

I understand why they thought I wouldn't need the jab, but what a waste of a month and a waste of meds if it didn't ov.

Pants pants pants!  

How are you??


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello there 

I thought I would tell you I had a 33mm and nouthing so it can happen and that was with trigger.

Kitten


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow Kitten - that is a seriously uber-follicle!!!

SS - called the clinic and they will scan me in the morning + take bloods, then depending on the results of both, I may get Pregnyl trigger in the p.m.

All will be revealed tomorrow  

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Update... temp went up this morning and fertilityfriend chart indicated OV on Tuesday.

Went for scan and no sign of follie, plus lining was showing as white which cons said indicates OV has happened.

Fingers crossed now


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi KD, glad to hear you have now showed as O'ing


----------

